# Solved: Rise of Nations Installation Problems



## joplju (Sep 4, 2007)

I have recently constructed a computer from various parts. I have it all set up, and have installed several other various other games and programs.

However, when I insert RoN, I see the hourglass, which goes away after a few seconds. Nothing happens. I have tried to install through Control Panel:Add/Remove Programs and D:/RONSETUP.EXE several times, and nothing works. I have also installed the latest drivers for my video card, and removed all files from my Temp Folder.

Thanks!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Have you tried the CD recently on any other computer? Try running the setup on someone else's computer, you don't have to install it, just see if it opens up. Also, check the CD for any scratches, and try cleaning it.


----------



## joplju (Sep 4, 2007)

I will be trying the installation in another computer tonight. As for the CD itself, I bought the copy brand new.


----------



## joplju (Sep 4, 2007)

I have tested the game on another computer, and it worked perfectly fine.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Alright, then try (if you haven't already) restarting the computer and installing it. If that doesn't work, press Ctrl-Alt-Del, and stop any unnecessary programs from running, just leave services running, and explorer.exe. 

Also, try copying the entire CD into a folder on your hard drive. The CD may be alright, but there could be some sort of compatibility problem with your CD drive.


----------



## joplju (Sep 4, 2007)

Nope. I have tried all three of your solutions, and none of them work. Anything else?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Can you post your DXDiag report? Instructions are in this thread.


----------



## joplju (Sep 4, 2007)

OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	MONKEY
System Manufacturer	MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
System Model	MS-7222
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel ~3193 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD V3.20, 11/24/2006
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	MONKEY\Justin
Time Zone	Central Daylight Time
Total Physical Memory	1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	723.48 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	2.40 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try running it in Safe mode - Hit F8 as the system is booting up, and select Safe mode with Networking from the list.


----------



## joplju (Sep 4, 2007)

Still nothing...


----------



## joplju (Sep 4, 2007)

so... nothing else? You're out of ideas?


----------



## joplju (Sep 4, 2007)

Update: I have put in another disk drive into my computer and the problem isn't in the disk reader (either of them)... I still get the same response... nothing.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

not too sure on the age of hte game, but try running the game in Windows 98 compatibility mode.


----------



## joplju (Sep 4, 2007)

The game was released in 2003. My problem is that it won't install in the first place. If I can't install it, how can I run it in Windows 98 Compatibility Mode?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

In My Computer, right-click the CD drive with the CD in, and hit Open, then right-click the file ronsetup.exe, hit properties, then the compatibility tab, and select Windows 98 compatibility from that list.


----------



## joplju (Sep 4, 2007)

You, gentlemen, are geniuses! Many thanks! That did it. Slightly unusual, considering the first time I installed it on an XP computer (family computer), I didn't have to do that. The other two computers I tried to install this copy on were XP and Vista. Oh, well, it works!

Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

with XP (or Vista for that matter) older games can be quirky.


----------

